# [HowTo] Headsetkabel reparieren



## Tuneup (14. Juli 2010)

*Anmerkung: Wir übernehmen keinerlei Haftung für eventuell auftretende Folgeschäden oder Garantieverluste.*

  Wer kennt das nicht, einmal nicht aufgepasst und man rollt ungeschickt übers Kabel.
  Das mag vielleicht einige Male gut gehen, aber irgendwann ist es so weit und das Kabel ist durch, beziehungsweise ein Teil dessen.
  So oder so ähnlich dürfte das dann aussehen:

Zum Vergrößern der Bilder auf das Bild klicken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Es gibt schöneres…
  Nun hat man zwei Möglichkeiten, zum einen könnte man sich einfach ein neues Headset kaufen. Was für mich aber eigentlich nicht in Frage kam da das alte Headset bis zu jenem verhängnisvollem Tag seine Dienste bestens erledigte.
  Die andere Möglichkeit wäre zu versuchen das Headset zu retten, ich mein, schlimmer kann ja nicht werden. Die Garantie sollte nach einem selbstverschuldeten Defekt eigentlich so oder so dahin sein.

*Was braucht ihr also?*



   Lötkolben
   Seitenschneider oder Schere
   Dünnen Schrumpfschlauch (wenn ihr den nicht habt (genau wie wir keinen hatten^^) tuts zur Not auch Isolierband, wird dann nur nicht ganz sooo schön )
   Etwas dickeren Schrumpfschlauch (wir haben SATA-Schrumpfschlauch genommen)(Aber auch hier kann man sicher improvisieren^^)
   Feuerzeug
   Und ganz wichtig: Ruhige Hände^^
 

*Schritt 1:*
  Zunächst beide Kanten nochmals sauber abschneiden um eine Grade schnittkante zu erhalten.
  Dann könnt ihr mir eurem Seitenschneider den Kabelmantel beider Enden etwas zurechtstutzen damit ihr freie Sicht auf die Adern (bei meinem 2.1 Headset 5 an der Zahl) habt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Das nicht isolierte Kupferkabel ist die Masse der Kopfhörer, das grüne die Masse des Mikrofons.
  Weiß ist die Ader zum Mikrofon, rot der linke Kanal und blau der rechte Kanal, es ist möglich das das bei eurem Headset anders ist, was aber egal ist, da die Funktionen der Adern für unser Vorhaben relativ irrelevant sind, wir richten uns einfach nach den Farben.

*Schritt 2:*
  4 dieser Adern sind lackiert, und zwar die rote, blaue, grüne und kupferfarbene. Vor dem Verzinnen und Verlöten muss dieser Lack allerdings ab. Diesen kann man vorsichtig mit einem Feuerzeug wegbrennen. (Wirklich vorsichtig, das Zeug brennt wie eine Lunte^^)
  Die weiße Ader ist mit Gummi isoliert, diesen kann man mit einer Seitenschneider abziehen, oder ebenfalls abbrennen. (Nicht einatmen^^)
  So sah das Ergebnis bei uns aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Nicht ganz schön, aber das wird nachher ja eh niemand mehr zu Gesicht bekommen.
  Vor dem Verzinnen der Adern solltet ihr allerdings den Ruß vom Feuerzeug entfernen da sonst der Lötzinn schlecht oder auch gar nicht haftet.

*Schritt3:*
  Nun beginnt ihr damit die einzelnen Adern wieder zusammenzulöten. Rot an Rot, Grün an Grün usw.
  Da wir leider nicht im Besitz eines dünnen Schrumpfschlauches waren habe wir Isolierband genommen.
  Ein ebenfalls hilfreiches Hilfsmittel (wie geistreich…) sind hier sogenannte „Helping Hands“, welche wir aber ebenfalls nicht besitzen, und daher auf einen Schraubstock zurückgriffen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Fragt mich bitte nicht was das für ein Vieh im Hintergrund ist^^ Das ist *NICHT* mein T-Shirt…
  …Aber zurück zum Thema

  Wenn alles fertig gelötet und einzeln isoliert ist sollte es so aussehen (also im besten Fall sollte es besser aussehen, aber egal^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Was wir allerdings gemerkt haben ist, das man bevor man sich ans isolieren der Adern macht, lieber erstmal alles lötet und dann testet. Wir hatten das Problem, das wir alles gelötet und isoliert hatten, und im Endeffekt der linke Kanal nicht funktionierte.
  Also spart euch die Zeit und testet vorher^^

  War das alle geschafft haben wir das Ganze noch großflächig mit Panzertape umwickelt um etwas Spannung (mechanische) von den Adern zu nehmen. Abschließend dann noch ein Stück SATA-Schrumpfschlauch drüber, fertig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




   Ich hoffe wir konnten damit dem ein oder anderen helfen und das ein oder andere Headset retten^^
  Wir sind uns durchaus im Klaren darüber das das eigentlich keine große Sache ist, aber wir wollten es halt trotzdem niederschreiben. 

  Fragen, Anregungen und Kritik könnt ihr gerne hier im Thread schreiben.

  MfG,
  Tuneup und Der Maniac

* Diskussionsthread:* *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/108905-howto-headsetkabel-reparieren.html*​


----------

